# Should i use UPS?



## btr22 (Mar 23, 2022)

I always used apc ups but bought a new gold PSU so decided to go without using any ups this time. which i'm not fully comfortable with.

remember hearing that you don't need any ups with good power supply is this true or myth? does using ups damages PSU in anyway overtime?


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 23, 2022)

btr22 said:


> remember hearing that you don't need any ups with good power supply is this true or myth? does using ups damages PSU in anyway overtime?


These ideas are completely nonsensical.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2022)

btr22 said:


> remember hearing that you don't need any ups with good power supply is this true or myth


Myth


btr22 said:


> does using ups damages PSU in anyway overtime?


No.


----------



## btr22 (Mar 23, 2022)

thanks for reply. looks like i should go back to using ups again.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 24, 2022)

You live in India, right? Even big cities have power cuts at times, so better to use a UPS to prevent any sudden shutdown when the power goes. If you have an inverter at home which can act as a big UPS, then no need for a separate UPS for PC.


----------



## btr22 (Mar 25, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> You live in India, right? Even big cities have power cuts at times, so better to use a UPS to prevent any sudden shutdown when the power goes. If you have an inverter at home which can act as a big UPS, then no need for a separate UPS for PC.


yeah from india but i also have home inverter. another problem i also have with PSU is the annoying sound when it switches from home inverter to main. it stays on for couple of hours... any idea what is that? i had this earlier PSU as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 25, 2022)

btr22 said:


> yeah from india but i also have home inverter. another problem i also have with PSU is the annoying sound when it switches from home inverter to main. it stays on for couple of hours... any idea what is that? i had this earlier PSU as well.


Likely inverter is not pure sinewave, some PSUs want that pure sinewave input, something like that. Which PSU?


----------



## btr22 (Mar 26, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Likely inverter is not pure sinewave, some PSUs want that pure sinewave input, something like that. Which PSU?


I mean from using inverter to main power.. inverter is a good one promising pure sinewave. must be UPS related i thought. this is 3rd PSU and all had the same noise when main power comes back online.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 26, 2022)

btr22 said:


> I mean from using inverter to main power.. inverter is a good one promising pure sinewave. must be UPS related i thought. this is 3rd PSU and all had the same noise when main power comes back online.


Which PSU? Also if your inverter has UPS mode, its not recommended to have UPS connected to inverter


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 3, 2022)

I am also in dilemma to buy which UPS. The PSU I use is 750w and the current old APC is pretty much dead.

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2022)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I am also in dilemma to buy which UPS. The PSU I use is 750w and the current old APC is pretty much dead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


I use APC BX1100 along with my 750W PSU as I doubt my system's total power usage along with 1 monitor will cross 500W while gaming. I got about 10mins of gaming once from the UPS.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 6, 2022)

Ok. I will go with the same then.

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 7, 2022)

How is APC APC BX1100 ? I have BX600C-IN and it's not that good. I mostly face outages of less than 1 min, until the DG starts, but sometimes I face interruption with this UPS which is around 8 months old. I once lost an HDD with precious memories due to an abrupt shutdown, so I am searching for a better UPS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> How is APC APC BX1100 ? I have BX600C-IN and it's not that good. I mostly face outages of less than 1 min, until the DG starts, but sometimes I face interruption with this UPS which is around 8 months old. I once lost an HDD with precious memories due to an abrupt shutdown, so I am searching for a better UPS.


It runs my PC for 5mins of gaming along with monitor.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 7, 2022)

BX600C-IN works fine with my setup for the last 3 years. either yours is faulty or your system is much more heavier than mine.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 8, 2022)

BX Series upses from apc don't have any proper voltage regulator in them (despite claims to the contrary on the product documentation and list of features).Therefore if you live in an area where voltage fluctuations are rampant,then avoid them entirely.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> BX Series upses from apc don't have any proper voltage regulator in them (despite claims to the contrary on the product documentation and list of features).Therefore if you live in an area where voltage fluctuations are rampant,then avoid them entirely.


Heard this a lot, but what is the alternative for a similar price? Zebronics & Enter 1kVa are clearly worse, those don't give as much battery life & battery wears out faster, parents have one, a friend has the other.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2022)

this post from quicky008 and following posts has some more info on APC's model 1000G
@quicky008 Any idea if this model is still good ?

*www.flipkart.com/apc-br1000g-in-up...ghezwunu4y681627565950755&qH=710fb780860c9bcb


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> this post from quicky008 and following posts has some more info on APC's model 1000G
> @quicky008 Any idea if this model is still good ?
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/apc-br1000g-in-up...ghezwunu4y681627565950755&qH=710fb780860c9bcb


Dude its 11k lol

Surely there must be a cheaper alternative to BX1100.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 8, 2022)

Just to add to this discussion, I have this "iball nirantar ups 622" which used to perform very bad. But then I changed the battery to an Excide 12V model and it's performing better.

My system in which APC was connected is a minimal configuration system, Ryzen 5700G, 450W PSU two HDD and a 24inch monitor. Now I connected the UPS to my 58inch TV and router. But still the same issue. One of my friend purchased the same for his new PS4  and TV and he too is complaining.



TheSloth said:


> this post from quicky008 and following posts has some more info on APC's model 1000G
> @quicky008 Any idea if this model is still good ?
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/apc-br1000g-in-up...ghezwunu4y681627565950755&qH=710fb780860c9bcb


LOL for that amount I will purchase a full fledge inverter cum UPS system.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2022)

Lol yes 11K is too costly. But another user mentioned that they got this 1000G model for 8k. Still premium price compare to other brands I understand. What else do we have to protect our beloved PC?!


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 8, 2022)

To be honest there aren't too many reliable models of ups in the indian market that have a capacity of 1000VA and above (Atleast not in the cheaper sub 7k price bracket).The 1000g model,while not bad feature a very high upper threshold for AVR activation (255v) which could cause some issues with particularly sensitive electronics.

If getting a bx series ups is your only viable option then you can pair it with a voltage regulator from apc such as this one:  APC lsw 1200 in

It will regulate the voltage before passing it on to your ups,therefore you dont have to worry about exposing your system to abnormal voltage conditions while using it.

However the unfortunate thing is even these aforesaid voltage regulators are increasingly becoming harder to find in the market.A year ago,they were available in abundance on amazon as well as on apc's official website.However they have been out of stock for quite some time and i dont know whether they will be restocked anytime soon or not.

I personally own the lower capacity lsw 800 in model (use it with my refrigerator) and its really good at regulating the input voltage to safe levels.I wish more of them start becoming available soon.

Apc's BE 700 Y -in and BE 800 Y -in are also really good and feature built in avr,however their capacities are lower than 1000VA and thus it may not be suitable for all folks,esp those that are running  systems that draw in excess of 400/500 watts of power.

You could also look at APC's newer BVX lineup of "easy" upses,which reportedly have AVR.However whether its an actual avr or a fake avr (like in the bx series models) is something thats not really known at this point.

BVX 1200


----------

